# bananas etc, how long until you feel the benefit?



## Broughtonblue (9 Jun 2013)

when i get home from an early shift i quite often jump straight on my bike (about 3pm, so im back before rush hour). if ive had a busy day ive probably not eaten enough, possibly only a bowl of porridge about 7am. so before i start my ride i stuff a banana down my neck. i know i should eat better but sometimes its not possible with my job. my question is, how long does it take the body to turn this quick snack into energy? likewise if on a longer ride, with jelly babies, energy gells etc, is it an instant hit, or is it a case of 15 minutes or something?


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Jun 2013)

I was once told by a dietitian that it depends on the ripeness of the banana!

If you have a green banana then the polysaccharide chains are long and take time to break down so green bananas are better if you want a delayed, sustained energy release.

When the banana ripens these polysacharide chains break down, and in a black banana will be quite short. This means they do not need breaking down and hence are better for a more rapid energy release.

So basically you need to carry a range of bananas and eat according to your energy needs....


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jun 2013)

They should be spotty for instant kick but tbh if you're only eating porridge until 3pm and a banana, then I don't think it's going to make much difference.


----------



## ayceejay (9 Jun 2013)

You are courting disaster with this diet IMHO. You need to eat a decent meal around 12. The foods you mention are emergency energy supplies and should not be regarded as a main source, a simple carbohydrate will get in to your system fairly quickly but the effect will be short lived.
Is there some reason you don't have a lunch break, a reason that I would find acceptable?


----------



## edindave (9 Jun 2013)

^ what he said. Eat some lunch. Has your employer heard of lunch breaks? EC Work Time Directive?
Employees need to eat.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2013)

edindave said:


> ^ what he said. Eat some lunch. Has your employer heard of lunch breaks? EC Work Time Directive?
> Employees need to eat.


Not always easy as it sounds: often I take porridge/muesli in for my lunch beak, nothing decent to be had otherwise, only empty carb loaded stuff.
Sometimes no time for a break either when it's busy. Later on one cannot be bothered eating at times. I can relate to the OP.


----------



## edindave (9 Jun 2013)

Packed lunch? Been taking my own lunch to work for years.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not always easy as it sounds: often I take porridge/muesli in for my lunch beak, nothing decent to be had otherwise, only empty carb loaded stuff.
> Sometimes no time for a break either when it's busy. Later on one cannot be bothered eating at times. I can relate to the OP.


 
Errr ........ I'm often very busy at work around lunchtimes, but still get time to have a lunch. I think the problem lies with OP and you, time management and awareness of healthy nutrition. Long term by not eating properly or regularly you could be creating other problems for yourself such as diabetes, increased susceptibility to heart attack later in life if you go for long periods without food and your blood sugar drops to an extremely low level then you get massive sugar rushes when you do eat something such as an energy gel or banana which your body cannot handle. You need to be sensible not adopt the ostrich technique, head in the sand. A good breakfast and proper lunch are insturmental in being healthy. Going home at the end of the day ravenous, then splurging and falling asleep on the sofa whilst News At Ten is on, is a recipe for ill health and a heart attack.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> A good breakfast and proper lunch are insturmental in being healthy. Going home at the end of the day ravenous, then splurging and falling asleep on the sofa whilst News At Ten is on, is a recipe for ill health and a heart attack.


Ahem ... I am aware of the above, sadly when "normal" folks have breakfast or lunch, I am the one serving it, so cannot have it.
Don't have a tv or a sofa


----------



## Crankarm (9 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ahem ... I am aware of the above, sadly when "normal" folks have breakfast or lunch, I am the one serving it, so cannot have it.
> Don't have a tv or a sofa


 
You work in a cafe, McDonalds or an hotel?

Neither a TV or sofa ............ you're weird.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> You work in a cafe, McDonalds or an hotel?
> 
> Neither a TV or sofa ............ you're weird.


Yes, been working in catering all of 30 years 
Yes, I am extremely weird


----------



## Ningishzidda (10 Jun 2013)

My mum worked in catering for thirty or more years. She was a cook in a school kitchen. The school I attended for five years.
She also rode with one of the local cycling clubs and she, my sister and I would ride from Meriden to places like Leamington, Stratford and Droitwich on sunny Sundays in the school holiday.
Breakfast was a bowl of Weetabix, I can remember three, and four rounds of toast with butter and marmalade. When we reached the turn point, we had an ice cream and a bottle of Vimto or Cresta. A stop at a shop during the return was for a cake to share. Probably rich fruit, a mix of low and high GI, although we ( the children ) didn’t realise that at the time.
I cannot remember eating bananas on these days out. I can remember Mars bars and glass bottles of Coca Cola.
PS Mars bars were 4p.


----------



## Skipper (14 Jun 2013)

I never get the benefit of bananananananas. I hate the ruddddddy things!


----------



## Tommy2 (14 Jun 2013)

What does the time at which you have breakfast and lunch matter, if you have to start work at 5am the your breakfast is at 4am.
Being too busy for a lunch break is illegal isn't it?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2013)

Excellent question...
How long does an average banana No4 take to give you the boost you hope it does?
I tend to pop one in about 15 mins before I know I'll need a bit of a kick.


PS There should be an 8 or 9 when bananas are really the best for making banana cake


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jun 2013)

I reckon a 6.5 on the above scale. 7 looks a bit dodge...


----------



## Hicky (14 Jun 2013)

6 or 7 the rest to the left are just wrong!

Much further than 7 and it is made into banana loaf


----------



## jowwy (14 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, been working in catering all of 30 years
> Yes, I am extremely weird


you work in catering, but don't have time to eat........so who taste tests the food your serving to ensure it tastes ok and is edable. when i worked in a restaurant we was always eating and cooking extra for taste tests


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jun 2013)

jowwy said:


> you work in catering, but don't have time to eat........so who taste tests the food your serving to ensure it tastes ok and is edable. when i worked in a restaurant we was always eating and cooking extra for taste tests


Chefs do that: I am a mere server 
Anyway, my current job title is barista: to quality control, I drink at least 6 double espresso macchiato a day


----------



## Herzog (15 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Chefs do that: I am a mere server
> Anyway, my current job title is barista: to quality control, I drink at least 6 double espresso macchiato a day


 

I'm surprised you'd feel hungry with that much caffeine in your system


----------



## bicyclos (15 Jun 2013)

I get grumpy and irritable if I dont have a lunch or breaks. Having a short break from intense physical work gives me a restbite. I dont know how you can go for so long with the little food you eat. I would have to eat at least a bunch of bananas not one. BTW, banana no.6 looks good.


----------



## Garz (15 Jun 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> I was once told by a dietitian that it depends on the ripeness of the banana!


 

This is obviously critical and is very apt.

I would say by the time you have absorbed its nutritional benefits to use - you would have already completed your ride. As someone else mentioned above try eating it earlier in anticipation of you ride!


----------



## Peteaud (15 Jun 2013)

No. 5 is just right.


----------



## HardPlant (2 Jul 2013)

You have to eat atleast 5 bananas to get some effect, other possibility are dates, they are easy to carry and a perfect for some quick carbs, just remember, fruits can not make you fat. It is impossible, so eat all the fruit you want. Also try Banana and Date smoothie, GODLIKE.


----------



## paulmad (2 Jul 2013)

tennis players take a bite of banana during a match. why bother if it doesnt have any effect until the game is over ?


----------



## Ningishzidda (2 Jul 2013)

Banana, cut into two pieces lengthways and place in an elliptical glass dish. Cover with five scoops of various flavour ice cream and cover this with fresh whipped cream. Insert chocolate ‘Flake’s and sprinkle with candy bits, jelly beans, chocolate syrup and raspberry syrup. Finish with three wafer Peticoat tails.


----------



## Garz (2 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> You have to eat atleast 5 bananas to get some effect..


 

Where do you obtain this information?


----------



## HardPlant (2 Jul 2013)

Garz said:


> Where do you obtain this information?


 
Well i believe that eating large quantities of fruit will have more benefit, okay maybe i was too quick to say you need atleast 5 but still i think people should eat way more fruits than we are doing right now. 1 banana just wont cut it. I eat 20 in one day.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Well* i believe* that eating large quantities of fruit will have more benefit, okay maybe i was too quick to say you need atleast 5 but still* i think* people should eat way more fruits than we are doing right now. 1 banana just wont cut it. I eat 20 in one day.


 
What is this opinion based on?


----------



## HardPlant (2 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> What is this opinion based on?


 
Okay maybe i have been watching too much durianriders from youtube  Watch his videos so you will know.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn6DzTX1g2 Yes i know he is very enthusiastic about veganism and you might not like him very much and think hes a nutjob while infact he makes alot of sense.


----------



## Garz (3 Jul 2013)

I _believe_ and _think_ are not based on much fact then. Eating 20 in a day will not be of much benefit either. A balanced diet is better advice, spouting fruits cannot make you fat is again poor advice.


----------



## HardPlant (3 Jul 2013)

Garz said:


> I _believe_ and _think_ are not based on much fact then. Eating 20 in a day will not be of much benefit either. A balanced diet is better advice, spouting fruits cannot make you fat is again poor advice.


 
This guy eats over 40 a day, and will problably be fit for the rest of his life and live to 100+ easily. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Running-Raw-around-Australia-2013/151899708156709?fref=ts power of fruit.


----------



## Garz (3 Jul 2013)

'This guy' could have a rare genetic defect and drop down dead through another biological imperfection even though he thinks the 40 a day is going to see him to 100+...


----------



## HardPlant (4 Jul 2013)

Garz said:


> 'This guy' could have a rare genetic defect and drop down dead through another biological imperfection even though he thinks the 40 a day is going to see him to 100+...


 
All his blood tests are perfect and he nas no healtjh problems, you are just showing pure ignorance right now. He is not the only person in the world to eat this much fruit you know. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeKsdP4RFNs

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucHEVNX2c9o


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jul 2013)

You come across as a little evangelical about this. I met a guy who comes across much like yourself once, interesting character. In short, he had become an overnight vegan and become very interested in nutrition, he was also a runner (no idea of his running background, he wasn't very fast though, so based on his age, his physique and his performance, I am guessing he was newish to this too) he had done lots of reading and was full of enthusiasm. Following various mini lectures from him (i.e. him talking at me and various other people, rather than it being a conversation) he approached me formally about me giving him the opportunity to give a nutrition talk at the beginning of a running event I was organising, I declined his offer on the basis that we are there to organise a run, not lecture people on nutrition. Based on the stuff he used to talk at me about in the short time I knew of him, I am sure he had some interesting things to say, but he was as I say an overnight convert and full of enthusiasm, he disappeared shortly afterwards, no idea why or where too, maybe his enthusiasm waned and his health kick ended or maybe he just moved onto different pastures.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Well i believe that eating large quantities of fruit will have more benefit, okay maybe i was too quick to say you need atleast 5 but still i think people should eat way more fruits than we are doing right now. 1 banana just wont cut it. I eat 20 in one day.


The science connected with these assertions (the video included) is at best suspect. Where glycogen is stored is fairly basic nutrition as is the information regarding the nutritional value of dates and bananas, as for the ideal balance between fructose and glucose in dates being all that is needed as an energy source this is unscientific BS.
I am reminded of that woman who walked the length and breadth of Britain eating only carrots.


----------



## HardPlant (4 Jul 2013)

ayceejay said:


> The science connected with these assertions (the video included) is at best suspect. Where glycogen is stored is fairly basic nutrition as is the information regarding the nutritional value of dates and bananas, as for the ideal balance between fructose and glucose in dates being all that is needed as an energy source this is unscientific BS.
> I am reminded of that woman who walked the length and breadth of Britain eating only carrots.


 
I never said Banana and Dates is the only things you need, im just saying eating them in large quantities is good for you. You CAN live on bananas and dates only but that's not the point. Eat any kind of fruit you want and as much as you want, and some veggies if you wish. Judge by results not theory.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jul 2013)

It's scary just how alike to DR you are.


----------



## HardPlant (4 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It's scary just how alike to DR you are.


 
Yeah im a fan of him


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> I never said Banana and Dates is the only things you need, im just saying eating them in large quantities is good for you. You CAN live on bananas and dates only but that's not the point. Eat any kind of fruit you want and as much as you want, and some veggies if you wish. Judge by results not theory.


 

A balanced diet is good for you, too much of the same thing is not. Too many banana's and your potassium level is going to be so high you are going to be on the kharzi all day...


----------



## HardPlant (4 Jul 2013)

4F said:


> A balanced diet is good for you, too much of the same thing is not. Too many banana's and your potassium level is going to be so high you are going to be on the kharzi all day...


 
''Too much of th same thing is not good for you'' Maybe you scroll up a little and watch the video ''How much fruit is too much?'' . Answers your question. Oh by the way you would have to eat 400 bananas in 30 seconds to get the lethal amount of potassium since potassium exits your body so quickly


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> ''Too much of th same thing is not good for you'' Maybe you scroll up a little and watch the video ''How much fruit is too much?'' . Answers your question. Oh by the way you would have to eat 400 bananas in 30 seconds to get the lethal amount of potassium since potassium exits your body so quickly


 

I didn't say too much fruit, I said too much of the same thing in this instance banans's and who mentioned potassium death ? I said " Too many banana's and your potassium level is going to be so high you are going to be on the kharzi all day". This would back up your statement of leaving the body quickly, however in this instance from the rusty sheriffs badge.


----------



## HardPlant (4 Jul 2013)

4F said:


> I didn't say too much fruit, I said too much of the same thing in this instance banans's and who mentioned potassium death ? I said " Too many banana's and your potassium level is going to be so high you are going to be on the kharzi all day" ...


 
You can't eat too much bananas! There is no such thing! This is the point... Yeah in todays society people are brainwashed and when they see someone eating 5 bananas in a sitting they think you are a lunatic.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jul 2013)

4F said:


> I didn't say too much fruit, I said too much of the same thing in this instance banans's and who mentioned potassium death ? I said " Too many banana's and your potassium level is going to be so high you are going to be on the kharzi all day". This would back up your statement of leaving the body quickly, however in this instance from the rusty sheriffs badge.


Which isn't a known symptom of hyperkalemia


----------



## ayceejay (4 Jul 2013)

I don't think it would be the level of potassium that would increase your visits to the loo rather the amount of fibre contained.


----------



## HardPlant (4 Jul 2013)

Well im done arguing, just do your thing i was just trying to help.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> You can't eat too much bananas! There is no such thing! This is the point...


 
You are 100% wrong...  You need to know what your talking about before stating things as fact. People with kidney failure who are on dialysis are told to avoid bananas, the reason for this is the mineral potassium found in many foods, especially fruits and vegetables. Potassium affects how steadily your heart beats, so eating foods with too much of it can be very dangerous to your heart. The kidney is the organ that normally regulates potassium in the bloodstream, so once the kindeys fail there can be a problem.

Some medicines such as Diovan which is widely used for blood pressure also changes the way in which potassium is processed by the body, and lowers the amount required to reach toxicity.

As such for some people it can be dangerous to their lives to consume vast volumes of banana's.


----------



## Garz (4 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> All his blood tests are perfect and he nas no healtjh problems, you are just showing pure ignorance right now. He is not the only person in the world to eat this much fruit you know.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Jul 2013)

Of trivial importance is the fact that potassium is one of the ingredients of the lethal cocktail offered at the end of death row although, in fairness I have never heard of death by banana- now that would get me all bent out of shape.


----------



## Alun (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> All his blood tests are perfect and he nas no healtjh problems, you are just showing pure ignorance right now. He is not the only person in the world to eat this much fruit you know.
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeKsdP4RFNs
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucHEVNX2c9o



If bananas were the holy grail, DR might not need these injections.
http://www.rawpaleodietforum.com/health/durianrider-shooting-up-vitamin-b-12-at-woodstock/


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2013)

Alun said:


> If bananas were the holy grail, DR might not need these injections.
> http://www.rawpaleodietforum.com/health/durianrider-shooting-up-vitamin-b-12-at-woodstock/


Interesting innit. Vitamin B12 found in most animal derived foods, which a raw vegan (fruitarian to be precise) wouldn't be eating.


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Interesting innit. Vitamin B12 found in most animal derived foods, which a raw vegan (fruitarian to be precise) wouldn't be eating.


 
Im sure by now he has found an alternative to these shots, Almond milk has B12 and tastes 100x better than cows milk, i suggest you try it just for the taste of it. And Garz what is so funny to you? Lol keep laughing i bet DR would whoop you in a bike race.


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

You can hate on DR and fruits/veganism all you want but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Im sure by now he has found an alternative to these shots, Almond milk has B12 and tastes 100x better than cows milk, i suggest you try it just for the taste of it. And Garz what is so funny to you? Lol keep laughing i bet DR would whoop you in a bike race.


You are DR aren't you?


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> You can hate on DR and fruits/veganism all you want but the results speak for themselves.


 
What results?


----------



## Alun (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Im sure by now he has found an alternative to these shots, Almond milk has B12 and tastes 100x better than cows milk, i suggest you try it just for the taste of it. And Garz what is so funny to you? Lol keep laughing i bet DR would whoop you in a bike race.


I've read/watched a lot of his posts, and can't remember him saying anything about Almond milk. I think that he would let us know about such revelations!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2013)

If you haven't watched _Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead_, watch it on Channel 5 next week - link. You may not want to go to those extremes, but it certainly makes a good case for increasing fruit and veg intake way above '5 a day'!


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You are DR aren't you?


 

That's what I asked in the weight loss thread. I wouldn't be surprised.

It would seem there are people who appear to get good results living off fruit, if their claims are correct. I have no reason to dispute this. I personally know a couple of very lean high fat eaters who win tough endurance races outright. I'm not qualified to say either way. What works for you. Fruit is seasonal though. If I were to go the 80/10/10 route I'd at least follow Dr. John McDougall's starch theory. I didn't rip those pages out of my copy of The Starch Solution  . Hey Harley, if this is you, keep up the youtube work. In all seriousness whatever keeps the whole food debate in peoples' minds.


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

No im not DR lol... Just a very big fan of him and hes an inspiration for me so i just want to spread his message, more plant foods for better health.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Jul 2013)

So, your a fanboy. It is hard to take your comments seriously when you lack the capacity for objectivity due to your fanatic association.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> No im not DR lol... Just a very big fan of him and hes an inspiration for me so i just want to spread his message, more plant foods for better health.


 
The fact he has been caught on film injecting vitamins is clear evidence that his diet does not provide everything he needs for better health.
So is your message for better health basically jack yourself up with Vitamins which come from an undisclosed source (possibly animal)?

The knowledge and defence you present as fact throughout this thread is nothing short of nonsense and the suggestion that plant food = better health exclusively is also flawed


----------



## Charlote (5 Jul 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> 4 & 5 are perfect


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> This guy eats over 40 a day, and will problably be fit for the rest of his life and live to 100+ easily


 
There are 120 guys pedalling round France that eat a balanced diet that I could say the same about.

Balanced diets are the key, not some silly fad.

How are you managing the necessary protein intake HardPlant ?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2013)

Too much potassium..

A potassium level that is too high or too low can be serious. Abnormal potassium levels may cause symptoms such as muscle cramps or weakness, nausea, diarrhea, frequent urination, dehydration, low blood pressure, confusion, irritability, paralysis, and changes in heart rhythm.


----------



## Alun (5 Jul 2013)

The amount of sugar in 40 bananas a day (Durianriders intake) must be many times the recommended limit.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2013)

Alun said:


> The amount of sugar in 40 bananas a day (Durianriders intake) must be many times the recommended limit.


He would be fat if this is the case, no?


----------



## Alun (5 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> He would be fat if this is the case, no?


It doesn't seem to have made him fat, however that daily sugar intake must have other consequences. (After checking, it's 30 bananas per day not 40, but the effect must be similar.)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2013)

Alun said:


> It doesn't seem to have made him fat, however that daily sugar intake must have other consequences.


Like?


----------



## Alun (5 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Like?


Like a propensity for exaggeration, perhaps!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2013)

Not a known side effect of 40 BAD


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2013)

I bet his poo is liquid.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> There are 120 guys pedalling round France that eat a balanced diet that I could say the same about.


Usually more like 200 riders. Is it 22 teams of 9 riders this year? That would be 198 riders, less those who have already dropped out.


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7e_Ye6Yu6I

kind of interesting to watch.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Jul 2013)

What complete and utter rubbish, Moray eels and Long fin eels are known to be carnivorous, the fish known as a snake head is known to be carnivorous and have characteristics which do not meet the characteristics stated in that video for a carnivor.
Some carnivourous snakes do not even have teeth.
A human evolved to hunt with weapons and not its hands, evolution does not support we are designed to pick fruit and not consume meat. Early humans were scavengers and would pick over a corpse of an animal, fossil remains have proven this as fact.

Also forgot to mention that Bonobo apes feature two hands, and two feet like humans, they also have no tail and although having a diet high in fruit are also carnivorous, these apes have been witnessed to hunt and kill small monkeys before feasting on them.
That video is simply wrong, its claims are easily disputable in the natural world and with science.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

Don't you just hate blind preachers....


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2013)




----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Jul 2013)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Jul 2013)




----------



## Herzog (5 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Usually more like 200 riders. Is it 22 teams of 9 riders this year? That would be 198 riders, *less those who have already dropped out*.


 

They were the ones who couldn't handle 40 a day...


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


>



That troll should be being fed bananas.

The best argument I've seen to say humans are plant eaters is the length of the digestive tract. Since this is a big part of keeping your body healthy I bear that in mind. It doesn't stop me eating meat and fish on top of my plant food.


----------



## Brandane (5 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


>


 
What is the troll saying in that pic? "Take that stuff away and bring me more BANANAS!"

Edit... Beaten to it by Ghost Donkey .


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

Whatever you say, killing other beings who have as much as right to live on this planet as we do is wrong. Next time dont cry about the car exhaust pollution you are breathing in road biking when supporting factory farming you are causing 100x times more pollution.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2013)

*P*eople *E*ating *T*asty* A*nimals


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

It's funny isn't it.
I always hear veggies preaching and trying to convert meat eaters yet never the other way round.

Eat some meat you pasty faced weirdos.

_*reaches for his Doner Kebab*_


----------



## ayceejay (5 Jul 2013)

I spose you realise how many tarantulas die to bring you your 40 a day - o
Day - o d d daay - o
_A beautiful bunch o' ripe banana _
_(Daylight come and me wan' go home) _
_Hide the deadly black tarantula _
_(Daylight come and me wan' go home)_
Harry Belafonte


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's funny isn't it.
> I always hear veggies preaching and trying to convert meat eaters yet never the other way round.
> 
> Eat some meat you pasty faced weirdos.
> ...


 
I'll eat one of your family members lets see how funny it will be. Hope you see yourself how pathetic you really are. And you are staff? Lol well goodbye im done with this forum haven't seen so many ignorant people in one place.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> I'll eat one of your family members lets see how funny it will be. Hope you see yourself how pathetic you really are. And you are staff? Lol well goodbye im done with this forum haven't seen so many ignorant people in one place.


 


Oooh.. I would guess that my family members would make very tasty morsels indeed. Though I'm afraid they are of the meaty variety....bye... you'll be missed... i'm sure.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> I'll eat one of your family members lets see how funny it will be.





> killing other beings who have as much as right to live on this planet as we do is wrong


 


> how pathetic


 
Kinda wrote itself.


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

Oh im sorry everyone, you were right, veganism is so unhealthy. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1nS5E0HRn0
look at all these people having potassium overloads, protein deficiency, muscle cramps, weakness, kidney failure, nausea, diarrhea, frequent urination, hyperkalemina, dehydration, low blood pressure, confusion, irritability, paralysis, and changes in heart rhythm as mentioned before. Look at how fat they are from all that sugar, everyone is so weak.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

Was that the quickest flounce in history?


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Was that the quickest flounce in history?


 
All good bro just wanted to take my words back and show how unhealthy and weak vegans are.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> All good bro just wanted to take my words back and show how unhealthy and weak vegans are.


 


The thing is about veggie and veganism... is that you just can't re-create the taste of a bacon sarnie...without bacon. Banana Sarnies, yeah not bad...but it's not bacon is it?


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The thing is about veggie and veganism... is that you just can't re-create the taste of a bacon sarnie...without bacon. Banana Sarnies, yeah not bad...but it's not bacon is it?


 
Wow when you honestly think bacon is the best tasting thing ever i suggest you open your eyes and come out of your little box and explore some foods. Whenever i hear someone saying bacon is the best thing i just facepalm hard because there are just so much better things out there.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Wow when you honestly think bacon is the best tasting thing ever i suggest you open your eyes and come out of your little box and explore some foods. Whenever i hear someone saying bacon is the best thing i just facepalm hard because there are just so much better things out there.


 


I eat meat, I eat fish, I eat poultry, I eat veggies, I eat fruit... therefore I explore the food eating thing a lot more then you do...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> *Whatever you say, killing other beings who have as much as right to live on this planet as we do is wrong.* Next time dont cry about the car exhaust pollution you are breathing in road biking when supporting factory farming you are causing 100x times more pollution.


 
Deer in the UK have no natural predator as such the numbers are expanding and impacting Biodiversity. Deer continue to destroy woodland habitats which impact other wildlife. There is evidence that Deer reduce the number of woodland species such as like blackcap, nightingale, and willow tit . As the number of deer increase the food source becomes more scarce which results in animals dying a painfully slow death from malnutrition. Large numbers of deer also introduces inbreeding which is genetically dangerous for the future of the species.

Watching a species destroy its own habitat and that of others while doing nothing about it is not responsible, science can provide evidence and reason to explain why a cull of this species is not only required but better for all.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Whatever you say, killing other beings who have as much as right to live on this planet as we do is wrong.


You might have a point.
Be aware though that even flora has "feelings", plants respond to external stimuli.
I might lovingly grow my lettuce, will still "kill" it, eat it eventually.


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I eat meat, I eat fish, I eat poultry, I eat veggies, I eat fruit... therefore I explore the food eating thing a lot more then you do...


 
I'd like to point out that i haven't been vegan for my whole life, so i have eaten all of those things that you mentioned.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> I'll eat one of your family members lets see how funny it will be. Hope you see yourself how pathetic you really are. And you are staff? Lol well goodbye im done with this forum haven't seen so many ignorant people in one place.



By ignorant you mean people who aren't instantly converted to your view after watching a few youtube videos? I've watched a lot of DR videos, I've read most of the books he recommends. I also read books and articles by authors with different views to his, yours and mine. That makes me incredibly ignorant?

Importing massive amounts of seasonal fruit by air freight from far away places is obviously a great way of doing things? Living off large amounts of internationally imported fruit is the most destructive way of living off plant food. The Starch Solution is absolutely right when it says all successful human civilizations were starch based. The crops are easy to grow en mass locally and also store. Locally grown is the obvious way for the eco minded. This is why my family has a share in a community harvest. While I'm on the subject of the starch solution (I realise I'm the only one on this subject but it's relevant to the current topic IMO) I have the benefit of being married to a doctor of classical civilisations. The "success" of all starch based civilizations doesn't equate to successful health in the way Dr McDougall implies. It does in some cases but certainly not all. It suited those in power, both political and those with money and influence from the food trade (a lot like today then) but the health of the masses was not good to say the least. Again just like the citizens of the current financially successful civilizations. We just have better sanitation and healthcare.

Being vegan can be an incredibly healthy way to live. Vegan athletes show it can be optimum when done right (Scott User10571 anyone?) And vegan bodybuilders prove protein is no issue. I won't be swayed by anything you posted.


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> By ignorant you mean people who aren't instantly converted to your view after watching a few youtube videos. I've watched a lot of DR videos, I've read most of the books he recommends. I also read books and articles by authors with different views to his, yours and mine. That makes me incredibly ignorant?
> 
> Importing massive amounts of seasonal fruit by air freight from far away places is obviously a great way of doing things. Living off large amounts of internationally imported fruit is the most destructive way of living off plant food. The Starch Solution is absolutely right when it says all successful human civilizations were starch based. The crops are easy to grow en mass locally and also store. Locally grown is the obvious way for the eco minded. This is why my family has a share in a community harvest. While I'm on the subject of the starch solution (I realise I'm the only one on this subject but it's relevant to the current topic IMO) I have the benefit of being married to a doctor of classical civilisations. The "success" of all starch based civilizations doesn't equate to successful health in the way Dr McDougall implies. It does in some cases but certainly not all. It suited those in power, both political and those with money and influence from the food trade (a lot like today then) but the health od the masses was not good to say the least. Again just like the citizens of the current financially successful civilizations. We just have better sanitation and healthcare.
> 
> Being vegan can be an incredibly healthy way to live. Vegan athletes show it can be optimum when done right (Scott User10571 anyone?) And vegan bodybuilders prove protein is no issue. I won't be swayed by anything you posted.


 
First intelligent answer i have had so far, thank you.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> I'd like to point out that i haven't been vegan for my whole life, so i have eaten all of those things that you mentioned.


 
Murderer! 





HardPlant said:


> First intelligent answer i have had so far, thank you.


If you made some intelligent posts, you might get more intelligent answers!


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> First intelligent answer I have had so far, thank you.


Not that intelligent, you quoted it before I managed to edit out all of my typos!


----------



## Alun (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> First intelligent answer i have had so far, thank you.


Have you had your vitamin B12 / Insulin injection today?


----------



## HardPlant (5 Jul 2013)

Alun said:


> Have you had your vitamin B12 / Insulin injection today?


 
No i dont need any, but thank you for worrying


----------



## Alun (5 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I eat meat, I eat fish, I eat poultry, I eat veggies, I eat fruit... therefore I explore the food eating thing a lot more then you do...


I hope by "veggies" you mean vegetables and not vegetarians. A lot of my friends are treehuggers!


----------



## Garz (5 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Im sure by now he has found an alternative to these shots, Almond milk has B12 and tastes 100x better than cows milk, i suggest you try it just for the taste of it. And Garz what is so funny to you? Lol keep laughing i bet DR would whoop you in a bike race.


 

Qe?

I couldn't give a monkeys about DR (whoever he is, I didn't even click the links as it typical brainwash fallacy) it's you who fantasises about him and preaches about him here. If you want to be all tough macho instead of a internet keyboard warrior I severely doubt you would say anything to my face. Go shove your banana's and other fructose derivatives up your DR loving man hole.

Where did this moron come from?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Oh im sorry everyone, you were right, veganism is so unhealthy............... as mentioned before. *Look at how fat they are* from all that sugar, everyone is so weak.


 

Since when has appearance been a valid indicator of health? 
Have you ever seen a person suffering from anorexia, they don't look fat but are hardly considered to be the benchmark for great health.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2013)

Shame this thread became derailed because I was interested in the original question.

So in a probably fruitless (ho-ho) attempt to get it back on track....

The fact that tennis players eat bananas during a game suggests to me the energy benefits kick in fairly quickly.

It would be instructive to find out their dietary regime in the hours leading up to a game.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (6 Jul 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Shame this thread became derailed because I was interested in the original question.
> 
> So in a probably fruitless (ho-ho) attempt to get it back on track....
> 
> ...



I'd guess you're right. They usually offer then at sportive aid stations and I've been offered banana segments at long distance tris but these are less dependent on the speed the sugar gets on your blood unless you've bonked. Tennis is a different ball game (sorry) but I'd guess they eat ahead as such at pre-planned intervals worked out in training before feeling any negative effects on endurance/performance.

I'm surprised Wimbledon hasen't been highjacked by sponsors with energy products with the massive tv audiences. High five don't do bananas.


----------



## Tanis8472 (6 Jul 2013)

So why do humans have canine teeth?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Jul 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> It would be instructive to find out their dietary regime in the hours leading up to a game.


 
Andy Murray seems to like fish

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Murray-eats-whopping-6-000-calories-day.html


----------



## Sara_H (6 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2503134, member: 9609"]The one on thr right looks about perfect[/quote]

Banana 5 or six for me. Wouldn't touch 1, 2, or 3. Banana 7 would be made into cake.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Andy Murray seems to like fish
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Murray-eats-whopping-6-000-calories-day.html


 
Good stuff, Mr H.

Looks like Murray is a very hungry bear after a match.

I suppose you wouldn't want to eat a lot too soon before bouncing around a tennis court for a few hours.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Banana 7 would be made into cake.


 
I can provide a postal address should there ever be any surplus.


----------



## Sara_H (6 Jul 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> I can provide a postal address should there ever be any surplus.


 
The liklihood of surplus is prsctically non existance, but you have first dibs!


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jul 2013)

OP, you're body will think it's got the energy as soon as the sugar hits your tastebuds http://www.livescience.com/23823-motivation-boost-sugar-swish.html

(I'm guessing that you have a little in reserve and once your body knows there is more sugar coming it can release the reserves)


----------



## Ghost Donkey (6 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2536004, member: 9609"]I wonder if you were to shut your eyes and someone was to feed you a piece of each, which one would be the nicest.

Many years ago, whilst totally obsessed by the weight of everything on long distance wild camping trips (hillwalking) I decided to unzip a few bananas and carry the contents in a small plastic bag (save on weight of carrying skins for 30 or 40 mile) When I come to eat them, I was so disappointed in how they looked, just black gunge, It took some willpower to swallow it.[/quote]

If you're really enthusiastic you could dehydrate your own to save space and weight. Or buy dried fruit if you've got more sense than me.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (6 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2503134, member: 9609"]The one on thr right looks about perfect[/quote]
I can only eat number 3 or 4 after that they are too sweet and soft.


----------



## ayceejay (6 Jul 2013)

I guy gets on the tube, he has a banana stuck in each ear. People look but say nothing.
A kid steps up and says "Hey mister, why do you have bananas in your ears."
The guy looked at the kid and said "Sorry son I can't hear what you are saying, see I have bananas in my ears."


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2013)

I love bananas, but 20 or more a day ain't good. I've managed about 7 in a day doing 120 miles at near 20mph, along with anything else my stomach would take.

If you look at the Paleo diet, this is very much like unrefined food sources we had in our early development as humans, and it included meat. But there is so much jumbo jumbo about diet plans. Fact is balanced diets are the best. 

Even as a meat eater, I recon I cant always get enough protein, how the hell you get it from limited food sources is beyond me.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Shame this thread became derailed because I was interested in the original question.
> 
> So in a probably fruitless (ho-ho) attempt to get it back on track....
> 
> ...



Bananas are a holy grail food for cyclists, much prefer one than a gel, BUT it has to be backed up with more complex carbs and indeed protein for muscle repair. I eat stacks of them, but balance it out with other foods. It's not something I use as a meal. 

How people can limit their food tastes is beyond me. There is a place for fish and chips, as there is for a home cooked curry, or indeed a simple bowl of porridge. Humans have evolved. Now maccy d every day and fizzy pop isn't good.


----------



## Broughtonblue (9 Jul 2013)

jefmcg said:


> OP, you're body will think it's got the energy as soon as the sugar hits your tastebuds http://www.livescience.com/23823-motivation-boost-sugar-swish.html
> 
> (I'm guessing that you have a little in reserve and once your body knows there is more sugar coming it can release the reserves)


Again a relevant answer. Thank you


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Okay dont eat bananas when you have kidney problems. Shouldn't of eaten the sh*t that made you have kidney problems in the first place.


 

More lack of knowledge exhibited, my niece was born with Kidney problems as it is more common than you would believe for kidneys not to form correctly, symptoms include urinary infections, growth retardation, high blood pressure and more. She was on dialysis from a very early age and required surgery
Her mother was not a smoker, drinker, she grew much of her own fresh veg and her diet concluded by large of fish and veg, she was not a lover of any kind of red or white meat. She ran sub 4 hour marathons and kept fit.

What part of my nieces diet do you in your wisdom consider was responsible for kidney failure? - or are you blaming her mother lifestyle?

The only truth that you continue to present is that you are ill informed. The fact is that not all medical conditions are caused soley by your diet.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Jul 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Shame this thread became derailed because I was interested in the original question.
> 
> So in a probably fruitless (ho-ho) attempt to get it back on track.....


 
I'm not sure if this puts it back on track (my apologies for getting involved in getting off track)
Apparently one use for bananas may be to stop chaffing, I'm not testing it myself though.

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080409061027AA7oaUE


Who's gonna be the first to mash a banana in the bib shorts?


----------



## Spartak (10 Jul 2013)

7 minutes !

That's the time I was told it takes a banana to benefit you !
BTW ..... from the banana chart I like no.2


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2013)

Hard Plant, you've stated in other threads that you are relatively new to cycling. You've lost a load of weight, with the benefit of the banana diet thingy.

One thing as an experienced cyclist, is you won't do great on a limited food supply, excluding this person you seem to look upto. 

It is a form of eating disorder. Any experienced cyclist will tell you that a diet like this is a recipe for disaster long term. Not sure what cycling you do, but if you are doing 20 to 30 miles every day, commuting to work or training hard, then longer distances at weekends, your current diet won't provide the correct balance of nutrients given that level of exercise.

You obviously won't listen to the many folk on here who have many years of successful cycling on a varied diet. Meat eaters or vegetarians, we must have a varied diet. 

Now you've openly admitted you were rather large, and probably got there by a bad diet, and lack of exercise. Now you've got that to a reasonable level now through this new diet of yours, you will have trouble getting the miles up carrying this on. This banana diet man probably makes a mint out of what is a fad, which can be very appealing to folk who may be obsessive compulsive.

Please bear in mind 99.99 percent of the members here won't sign up to this diet, so please don't preach to us .


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2013)

I've removed some of the latter posts / personal attacks and would ask that replies be made without any further repetition of previous posts, and without forcing personal views, opinions and/or lifestyle choices on others.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## tmesis (11 Jul 2013)

As an aside, what do people do with the skins when they eat a banana on the bike? Toss it into the undergrowth, thinking "it's OK, it's bio-degradable", or stick it in the back pocket and either find a bin later or a slimy mess when you get home?


----------



## Tanis8472 (11 Jul 2013)

They not very degradable. Take months to break down


----------



## Kookas (11 Jul 2013)

tmesis said:


> As an aside, what do people do with the skins when they eat a banana on the bike? Toss it into the undergrowth, thinking "it's OK, it's bio-degradable", or stick it in the back pocket and either find a bin later or a slimy mess when you get home?



I throw it into a nearby bush. No reason to keep in the back pocket. They take a couple of weeks to fully degrade, but ultimately can only do good.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2013)

Thrown in a bush. They degrade, may take a little time.. but they do.
Everything else non degradable back in the pocket until I see a bin.


----------



## Judderz (11 Jul 2013)

+1 (ianrauk) Thrown in a bush. They degrade, may take a little time.. but they do.
Everything else non degradable back in the pocket until I see a bin.


----------



## siadwell (11 Jul 2013)

Surely you drop it on the road behind you to slow down the chasing group?


----------



## HardPlant (12 Jul 2013)

May someone here make a list of what they eat in a day with there ''balanced diet'' ?


----------



## Tanis8472 (12 Jul 2013)

Breakfast = Bowl of oats with bananas
Lunch = Wholemeal bread sangers with various filling and a banana
Tea/Dinner = Home made spaghetti with home made ragu sauce and a banana and fruit salad


----------



## HardPlant (12 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Breakfast = Bowl of oats with bananas
> Lunch = Wholemeal bread sangers with various filling and a banana
> Tea/Dinner = Home made spaghetti with home made ragu sauce and a banana and fruit salad


 
Sounds like you are not eating an awful much


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Sounds like you are not eating an awful much


You came to that conclusion how? Quantities are missing


----------



## DooDah (12 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Whatever you say, killing other beings who have as much as right to live on this planet as we do is wrong. Next time dont cry about the car exhaust pollution you are breathing in road biking when supporting factory farming you are causing 100x times more pollution.


 
Listen, you talk about exhaust pollution and factory farming and just eating fruit and veg. I for one do not like many farming practices, but I know a bit about agricultural practices involving fruit and veg (I have a master degree on the subject). Try reading a book, written as far back as 1967 (I think) called Silent Spring. Most things stated in this book still go on today (albeit in different guises). Get back to me when you have finished it, and maybe you would not be telling everyone to each just fruit and veg, unless of course everyone grows their own and can vouch for the soil and water purity.


----------



## Herzog (12 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Sounds like you are not eating an awful much


Perhaps he eats 28 bananas for breakfast...



Tanis8472 said:


> Breakfast = Bowl of oats with bananas
> Lunch = Wholemeal bread sangers with various filling and a banana
> Tea/Dinner = Home made spaghetti with home made ragu sauce and a banana and fruit salad


----------



## Tanis8472 (12 Jul 2013)

Breakfast = Bowl of oats with bananas 400cal
Lunch = Wholemeal bread sangers with various filling and a banana - blt 700cal
Tea/Dinner = Home made spaghetti with home made ragu sauce and a banana and fruit salad - spag bol 700cal

1900cal from 3 meals is plenty when i dont have a physical job and work 21hrs a week.
That does not include cals from sugar in coffee and bananas and fruit i eat during rest of the day.
2-3 bananas = 250 odd cals.
Apple = 50 odd cals.

So about 2200 cals plus sugar in coffee etc.

Is that not a lot???


----------



## HardPlant (12 Jul 2013)

Sorry i didn't know about your quantities, for me 3000 is minimum. I try to get atleast 800 calories a day from white sugar then some 10 bananas and some cooked starched or pasta.


----------



## Garz (13 Jul 2013)

I now just eat 19 bananas and 1 apple.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> I try to get atleast 800 calories a day from white sugar.



How many? That don't sound healthy.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jul 2013)

Some of the diets posted on here are just bananas.


----------



## redcard (13 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Sorry i didn't know about your quantities, for me 3000 is minimum. I try to get atleast 800 calories a day from white sugar then some 10 bananas and some cooked starched or pasta.



So how are you calculating this 800 calories? The food I eat doesn't tell me how many grams of white sugar it has, so I'm intrigued how you work this out.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jul 2013)

redcard said:


> So how are you calculating this 800 grams? The food I eat doesn't tell me how many grams of white sugar it has, so I'm intrigued how you work this out.


800cals of sugar is 200g

4cals per g carbs| 9 cals per g fat | 4cals per g protein


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jul 2013)

200g of sugar on his pancakes in the morning!


----------



## redcard (13 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 800cals of sugar is 200g
> 
> 4cals per g carbs| 9 cals per g fat | 4cals per g protein



Yeah, but not all carbs are white sugar..


----------



## redcard (13 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> 200g of sugar on his pancakes in the morning!



I'm thinking he's gotta be drinking it straight from the bag!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jul 2013)

redcard said:


> Yeah, but not all carbs are white sugar..


But are equal in calorie content


----------



## HardPlant (13 Jul 2013)

redcard said:


> So how are you calculating this 800 calories? The food I eat doesn't tell me how many grams of white sugar it has, so I'm intrigued how you work this out.


 
yup 200 grams of sugar is 800 calories. it says it right on the package, 20% of the kenyan diet consists of white sugar.


----------



## Tanis8472 (14 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> yup 200 grams of sugar is 800 calories. it says it right on the package, 20% of the kenyan diet consists of white sugar.


----------



## redcard (14 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> yup 200 grams of sugar is 800 calories. it says it right on the package, 20% of the kenyan diet consists of white sugar.



So it's just a figure you made up in your head, and because you're a bit simple you are able to convince yourself that it is correct?


----------



## HardPlant (14 Jul 2013)

redcard said:


> So it's just a figure you made up in your head, and because you're a bit simple you are able to convince yourself that it is correct?


 
What is your point exactly?


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2013)

Why are you taking simple sugars. I assume its broken up in small doses over the day rather than in one go ?


----------



## HardPlant (14 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Why are you taking simple sugars. I assume its broken up in small doses over the day rather than in one go ?


 
To get as much as calories as possible. I


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Jul 2013)

Oh boy! Stop feeding the troll and he might disappear.


----------



## Kookas (14 Jul 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Oh boy! Stop feeding the troll and he might disappear.



On 800 calories of sugar, I think it'll take a lot more than just us to stop feeding him.


----------



## vickster (14 Jul 2013)

Sounds like a diet for diabetes and dentures!


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> Sounds like a diet for diabetes and dentures!



Dangerously correct


----------



## HardPlant (15 Jul 2013)

Sorry for bringing up durianrider again... im not trying to prove anything but look at 2:24

[Link removed]

he constantly does this and doesn't have diabetes. But maybe it takes more than just sugar for diabetes.


----------



## HardPlant (15 Jul 2013)

I did the same thing he did in the video and i have to say it was too sweet for me so i problably wont be adding any extra sugar in my smoothies anymore.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jul 2013)

All you're doing is proving peoples criticism to be correct, not convincing them that you are.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> Sorry for bringing up durianrider again ...


 
@HardPlant - I appreciate your enthusiasm but your _mentions_ and _links_ are bordering on self-promotion / spam. I think it's time to stop now and let people decide for themselves.

Give the rest of CC a try - there's lots of other topics to discuss. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## HardPlant (15 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> All you're doing is proving peoples criticism to be correct, not convincing them that you are.


 
No i didn't


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2013)

http://30bananasadaysucks.com/2012/...f-the-claim-that-30bad-advice-is-not-working/

Not all good is it HP. Lots of evidence there, as has been already mentioned by the sensible folk on here.


----------



## Tanis8472 (15 Jul 2013)

I found that earlier too


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2013)

HardPlant said:


> he constantly does this and doesn't have diabetes


 
How do you know?

I wouldn't follow the advice of some American oddball named after a stinky Asian fruit and who looks like a serial killer or cult leader (I watch lots of Criminal Minds and many of the villains look like him  !)


----------



## HardPlant (15 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> How do you know?
> 
> I wouldn't follow the advice of some American oddball named after a stinky Asian fruit and who looks like a serial killer or cult leader (I watch lots of Criminal Minds and many of the villains look like him  !)


 
He is Australian.


----------



## HardPlant (15 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> http://30bananasadaysucks.com/2012/...f-the-claim-that-30bad-advice-is-not-working/
> 
> Not all good is it HP. Lots of evidence there, as has been already mentioned by the sensible folk on here.


 
Lol so many people mentioning weight gain... Im pretty sure they were eating other things besides fruit... But thanks for the laugh as someone there mentioned ''avoiding people''. LOL. made my day

Funny how in 30bananasaday nobody claims to gain weight. I guess im one of them. I lost 16kg, you can gain some in the start but there are no long term fat fruitarians and that's a fact.


----------



## ayceejay (15 Jul 2013)

Just to burst a myth amongst the 'science': white sugar is not a direct cause of type 2 diabetes.
The problem with white sugar is that it is what is known as an 'empty carb' meaning that other than the calories from sugar there is zero nutritional value, your man is correct in saying that energy comes from sugar but this is in the form of glucose that the body has converted and frees into the system over time. A simple sugar will pass almost directly into the system and be used up almost as quickly. This is why it is important to eat foods that will slow down this action saving simple sugars (glucose tabs for me) for emergencies. The body is a lot more complicated than your Aussie friend would have you believe as I think his banana and sugar smoothie would need to be on a drip to sustain him and then only until he graduates to a realistic diet.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2013)

Weight gain is the least of their worries. I see you have ignored all the other health effects. :confused:


----------



## Garz (15 Jul 2013)

This thread is not making me _peel _very well...


----------

